# IBS Cover Up



## Nudles591 (Aug 7, 2004)

So, I was 16 when I was first diagnosed with IBS. Being a Junior in Highschool and having IBS sucked so bad. Once I got a bit older, I just learned how to deal with it. I was a nervous wreck all the time, because I worked full time hours, and feared public bathrooms. (Still kinda do too.) When I was 19 I had lost 30 lbs, because I refused to eat while at work, I got to the point where I was so weak, I could barely work, or walk. I finally went to a different doctor, and he suggested I take Prozac, to help me relax. It worked, I gained 20 lbs of the weight back, and I finally felt comfortable enough to eat. But, when I turned 21, I took a turn for the worst. I started to have severe pain, close to the same spot, but more. I couldn't eat again. The only thing I could eat was Jello. I finally went back to the doctor, I swear at least 5 or 6 times. He finally told me to go see a surgeon about my gallbladder. I had the tests done, and the surgeon insisted I was fine, and it was just my IBS, and gave me a pamphlet on it. Which, I have read many times before. That ticked me off.I went back to my regular doctor and finally ripped his butt out for not helping me, that I felt like no one believed me about how much pain I was in. Finally, he told me about a specialist in the next town over. He checked me out, and insisted it was my gallbladder, that it needed to be removed immediately. I went back to the surgeon and told him, I needed it out. He was still skeptical. I figure it is either HIS money, or some other surgeons. He finally agreed to take it out. All the signs and symptoms of gallbladder problems were covered up by my IBS. Even when the test results for the gallbladder came up fine. I had my gallbladder out this summer, and appearantly most of the pain I had in my life was from it. I still have IBS problems, with still a bit of pain, but not like what I was in. I just think its crazy that you have to be careful with IBS, because it can cover up worse problems that may be going on. I just wanted to share that with everyone.


----------

